# Sylva



## jphowman (11/2/14)

From www.hops.com.au

Sylva, meaning “of the forest", is an aroma hop with a bohemian accent. She brings typical hoppy characters to pilsner and pale lager.

While Sylva was born for a life as an Australian grown, fine aroma hop in the popular pale lager style, freedom of expression may find the brewer using Sylva in a range of alternative beer styles.

Her aroma is complex yet subtle, with floral notes and well-rounded herbal characters reminiscent of the forest floor and fresh sawn timber, that can give beer a delicate earthiness

Alpha acids (%) 5.6 – 7.3
Beta acids (%) 3.0 - 4.6
Cohumulone (% of alpha acid) 20 - 25
Total oils (ml/100g) 1.0 - 1.4


----------



## jphowman (11/2/14)

I did quick 20L kit brew with 45g steeped. The smell coming out of the newly opened packet was promising. The sticky, green smell of fresh hops (myrcene?) lasted less then a minute before it died out, but it was replaced by some lovely melon and spice aromas (soft spices like cinnamon, rather than sharp spices like pepper or nutmeg).
The "fresh sawn timber" that is talked about was there, but in the background. I probably wouldn't have picked it except I was looking for it.

Fermented with Craftbrewer's Swiss Lager yeast at 11C.

At serving:
Aroma: fresh apricots, feijoa, straw/hay/fresh sawn timber and roast chestnuts
Flavour: initial roast chestnut, then mellowing to straw/hay/wood/pine, light floral fruity hints (jolly rancher watermelon) and mild raw mushroom character.

This is quite a subtle hop. It would make excellent pilsners, but would get quickly lost behind other hops or expressive yeasts.

I will be definitely brewing with this hop again.


----------



## kunfaced (2/6/15)

Will be tasting this weekend, an american cream ale I brewed using superpride for bittering and lots of sylva later in the boil. All up used 150g of sylva, about 2 ounces of it were dry hopped for 4 days.

25% corn
10% rice
55% malt
10% wheat

21L, wyeast claifornia lager yeast. Was forced carbed today today in a keg after 2 weeks in the primary, because I'm an impatient man. Will come back with photo and description.


----------



## Yob (3/6/15)

kunfaced said:


> Will be tasting this weekend, an american cream ale I brewed using superpride for bittering and lots of sylva later in the boil. All up used 150g of sylva, about 56g of it was dry hopped for 4 days.
> 25% corn
> 10% rice
> 55% malt
> ...


FTFY


----------



## kunfaced (3/6/15)

Imperial is a legit system yo


----------



## Danscraftbeer (10/9/15)

Love them! I'm drinking a malty hoppy Lager made with Sylva alone all the way to dry hop and its like nectar.
OG = 1.048
FG = 1.010
5% abv,
30.9 IBU.
9 EBC.
Saflager W-34/70.
Its bloody lovely. I did the long yards on proper Lager brewing to get this and it is different to any Ale that is for sure but I'm now keen to use these in Ale just the same.


----------



## sponge (11/9/15)

kunfaced said:


> Imperial is a legit system yo


Thanks for that. I needed a giggle on a Friday morning..


----------



## Weizguy (11/9/15)

> Imperial is a legit system yo


Cromulent it may be, but foreign to us and therefore shunned.
What were you thinking?


----------



## kunfaced (14/10/15)

The cream ale I brewed wasn't a good example of Sylva, I ended up adding ella aswell and that was all I could taste. At the moment I have just poured my first glass of a 21L SMaSH using 300g of sylva at various stages after i finished the boil. I used wyeast 2565 in it and I think the yeast compliments the hop very well. I get very distinct candy orange type flavour from the hop, although the beer isn't actually sweet, it's pretty dry. The hop gives off a sweet type flavour but that orange is so in your face. I think people really need to experiment with this one a lot more. I think it's freakin fantastic. The scent is so inviting. Being relatively low AA hop it is pretty forgiving when using heavy handed.


----------



## Spiesy (15/10/15)

kunfaced said:


> The cream ale I brewed wasn't a good example of Sylva, I ended up adding ella aswell and that was all I could taste. At the moment I have just poured my first glass of a 21L SMaSH using 300g of sylva at various stages after i finished the boil. I used wyeast 2565 in it and I think the yeast compliments the hop very well. I get very distinct candy orange type flavour from the hop, although the beer isn't actually sweet, it's pretty dry. The hop gives off a sweet type flavour but that orange is so in your face. I think people really need to experiment with this one a lot more. I think it's freakin fantastic. The scent is so inviting. Being relatively low AA hop it is pretty forgiving when using heavy handed.


Sounds like it would be good in a Hefeweizen.


----------

